
How we lost revenue by improving our signup process - mokkol
http://nathanpowell.me/blog/how-we-lost-revenue
======
biomcgary
"When our 4 week experiment ended, we immediately reverted to our previous
signup process. We subsequently had our largest month’s growth, ever."

Maybe brief periods of unrestricted signups create enough buzz to boost
revenue over the long-term?

~~~
nathanpowell
Funnily enough, someone else suggested this. It's something we hadn't
considered at the time.

------
tmail21
Wonder how this dynamic plays out in SaaS products that have network effects.
For example in a B2B communication service (like ours) you want users (in one
signed-up account) to be able to communicate with other users (who have not
signed up) and not have THOSE users have to pull out THEIR credit cards since
they were not making an explicit decision to join.

We've settled on 3 free users in a business account to facilitate this viral
effect. (3 being the smallest group greater than a pair :). Wonder if anyone
has any thoughts on this?

Will update you on our experiences as we are launching soon.

